# 18 VOLT LTX LITHIUM-ION CORLESS DRILL



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

For sale 2 cordless drills (MAKITA) brand new is the box never open, 
$ 80.00 Each or $150 for both + Shipping depending on your location
(805) 420-2948 text faster


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Make an offer......... :dunno:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

80 for both


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

BRADFORD said:


> 80 for both


:nono:


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

uffin:


----------

